
50 years of failed doomsday, eco-pocalyptic predictions - heshiebee
https://www.aei.org/publication/50-years-of-failed-doomsday-eco-pocalyptic-predictions-the-so-called-experts-are-0-41/
======
deogeo
Focus on the worst mistakes of your opponents, and ignore their stronger
arguments. Notably absent from that page is [http://berkeleyearth.org/global-
temperatures-2017/](http://berkeleyearth.org/global-temperatures-2017/) and
especially this graph: [http://berkeleyearth.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/Longterm...](http://berkeleyearth.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/LongtermTrend2017-1024x582.png)

But I'm sure if we focus hard enough on what they got wrong, we can ignore
that for another decade or two.

------
jdauriemma
It's notable that the author selected articles written by non-scientists
intended for consumption by general audiences. I encourage readers to question
the author's intent as they read through his curated list of sensational
articles and compare their content to scholarly articles published in
authoritative scientific journals.

